# Underground Military tunnels - Balaklava - Ukraine



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2010)

Balaklava Tunnels: 

I’m afraid this report is going to be extremely light on history. I cant find anything on this complex. 

There is a underground nuclear submarine base which is now a museum, just a couple of miles away, which dominates Google. It is worth a look, but being all legitimate I’ll only post a couple of sexy pics:












The actual military complex in the mountains however is strictly ‘off limits’. No one is really willing to give any information about it. 

The locals, and politicians are extremely upset that the central government extended the lease of this bay to the Russians to store their warships for another 25 years in return for cheap energy. So much so, that last month all the politicians’ took rotten eggs and smoke bombs to parliament just to hurl at el presidente. 

Makes our parliament look well boring: 
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfCRyLlyqJI[/nomedia]

So information is a bit scarce to say the least. 

Looking at Google maps it’s probably about 150m long, and looks South out over the Black Sea. 






Massive metal blast doors still in place: 










Sorry cant resist a bit of light painting when I’m underground! 





Putting the X in ‘UrbanX’





Shooting slot: I could happily have had this as my view all day! 





This poor fella came to an unfortunate sub-terrainian end:





Enjoy


----------



## night crawler (Sep 7, 2010)

Superb stuff from you as ever and what a great place to explore. I take it you did not want to chance the base.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Superb stuff from you as ever and what a great place to explore. I take it you did not want to chance the base.



Yep, they're my pics...!  
The Nuclear Submarine base is open to the public, but the rotting manky tunnels in the rest of the report are off limits, and about a mile away up the mountain!


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's a BBC news story written when the sub base was opened up to the public, with a little history thrown in...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/3590960.stm

Great pictures of an amazing site!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah that's the Pervomais'k site, different to both of these! 

Pervomaisk is a 580km drive to the North of Balaklava - Yeah we had a fun afternoon there too, getting to a few off limits places, sitting in the actual 'Armageddon' chair, they'll even let you push the launch button! 

I Highly recommend spending six days driving / urbexing round the Ukraine!


----------

